# خطة الصيانة والمتابعة للمولدات



## عادل 1980 (26 يوليو 2010)

إليكم بعض الشيتات التى قد تحتاجها فى عملك بصيانة ومتابعة أعطال المولدات


1- خطة عمل الصيانه الوقائيه

2- حالة المولد

3- جدول الصيانه الدوريه

4- PM plan



لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم​


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 يوليو 2010)

اللهم إنفعنا به


----------



## moha17 (26 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.م فادي (26 يوليو 2010)

شكرا اخ عادل 

ملف قيم ومهم جدا 

الف شكر لك على نشره


----------



## sniper 55 (26 يوليو 2010)

thanx


----------



## عادل 1980 (27 يوليو 2010)

شكراً إخوانى على المرور الطيب

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 يوليو 2010)

عادل 1980 قال:


> إليكم بعض الشيتات التى قد تحتاجها فى عملك بصيانة ومتابعة أعطال المولدات
> 
> 
> 1- خطة عمل الصيانه الوقائيه
> ...


 

بارك الله فيك مهندس هاشم .. 
ونفعنا الله وإياك بما نقدمه في دنيانا ليكون لنا ذخرا يوم نلقاه 

شكرا على الجداول .. ​


----------



## a hoba (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (27 يوليو 2010)

مرفق مفيد شكرا على المجهود


----------



## اسحاق عمان (28 يوليو 2010)

*مشكوووور ونتمنى لك التوفيق:75:*​


----------



## عادل 1980 (1 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## wazza (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر لك على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (1 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## عادل 1980 (2 أغسطس 2010)

وشكراً على مروركم الكريم


----------



## عادل 1980 (21 أغسطس 2010)

للرفع


----------



## عادل 1980 (7 سبتمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## ابو زيد العبقري (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور عالموضوع التحفة والله يبارك بك


----------



## عادل 1980 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

للرفع


----------



## وائل عبده (10 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً*​


----------



## م. بشار علي (10 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## عادل 1980 (26 أبريل 2011)

للرفع


----------



## Hythamaga (13 مايو 2011)

شكرا ونتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## spider49999 (13 مايو 2011)

*بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد عبدالرحمن الس (23 مايو 2011)

مشكور جدا يااخي ع الجداول والمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة بصراحة افدتني جدا واشكرك جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين والمسلمات جميعا


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 يونيو 2011)

محمد عبدالرحمن الس قال:


> مشكور جدا يااخي ع الجداول والمعلومات المهمة والمفيدة بصراحة افدتني جدا واشكرك جزيل الشكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك وغفر لك ولوالديك وللمسلمين والمسلمات جميعا


 
بارك الله فيكم ولك مثل ما دعوت إن شاء الله


----------



## engr.a7mad ali (11 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خير ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين

والله يا اخ عادل ممكن ماتعرف قد ايش انا محتاج لهذا الملف 

أسأل الله ان يفرج همك ويزيل كربك ويرحمك برحمته

الف شكر لك


----------



## عادل 1980 (28 يونيو 2011)

engr.a7mad ali قال:


> جزاك الله خير ونفع بك الاسلام والمسلمين
> 
> والله يا اخ عادل ممكن ماتعرف قد ايش انا محتاج لهذا الملف
> 
> ...


 
ولك بمثل ما دعوت
وبارك الله لك


----------



## م احمد خلف (1 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## ziadzh (6 يوليو 2011)

ألف شكر لك 

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الناصح أبو عبيدة (9 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً
​


----------



## ammfgammfg (9 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## bedareng (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير مهندس عادل


----------



## Bustami (2 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي عادل


----------



## mohameed-mech2007 (3 أغسطس 2011)

مشكووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## bedoo54 (6 أغسطس 2011)

اخي العزيز لقد قرات الملف المرفق
ثانيا:- اعمال الصيانه:-
1-	تغيير زيت المولد على 480-500 ساعة تشغيل و معه فلتر الزيت
2-	تغيير فلتر السولار على 240 ساعة تشغيل او حسب حالته
3-	تغيير فلتر الهواء على 720-750 ساعة تشغيل او حسب حالته
4-	تغيير سير المروحه كل 6 شهور او حسب حالته
5-	ضبط التاكيهات كل 1200 ساعة تشغيل او حسب الحاله
6-	تغيير زيت المولد St. by كل 6 شهور
7-	تغيير فلتر الزيت للمولد St. by كل 12 شهور
8-	تغيير فلتر السولار للمولد St. by كل 6 شهور

هذا الكلام غير عام
يجب عمل الصيانة علي حسب "omm" operation and maintance manual
حيث تختلف مواعيد اجراء الصيانة من مصنع الي اخر لذا وجب الالتزام بمواعيد اجراء الصيانة حسب الشركة المصنعة


----------



## غسان التكريتي (8 أغسطس 2011)

فعلا معلومات رائعه عن صيانة المولدات ممتاز وفقك الله


----------



## عادل 1980 (11 أغسطس 2011)

bedoo54 قال:


> اخي العزيز لقد قرات الملف المرفق
> ثانيا:- اعمال الصيانه:-
> 1- تغيير زيت المولد على 480-500 ساعة تشغيل و معه فلتر الزيت
> 2- تغيير فلتر السولار على 240 ساعة تشغيل او حسب حالته
> ...


 

أخى الكريم
عملت مع 3 أنواع من المولدات (كومنز - بركنز - دويتس) بخطة الصيانة هذه.....

ولعله هناك جديد فى المجال لم يصادفنى بعد، وخاصة فى التطور السريع فى جميع المجالات وليس المولدات فقط.....


أرجو أن تعطينى مثالاً....حتى أتعلم أنا وغيرى

وشكراً على إهتمامك
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## خالد32 (11 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الساحر999 (12 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## engineer sameer (13 أغسطس 2011)

ty


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## شاكر السبئي (30 سبتمبر 2011)

thanks bro


----------



## gold1980 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

شكراواتمنى لك التوفيق للمزيد :14:


----------



## ر.م علي (11 نوفمبر 2011)

thanksssssssss


----------



## ah_j000 (14 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## abotota2001 (4 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جدا لك يا باشمهندس و ربنا يجازيك خير


----------



## جبل الثلج (5 يونيو 2013)

الف شكر اخي الكريم


----------



## Eng_ahmed087 (6 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك // لو سمحت ما معنى الرم حراره او الرم زيت


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 يونيو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عادل 1980 (8 يونيو 2013)

Eng_ahmed087 قال:


> بارك الله فيك // لو سمحت ما معنى الرم حراره او الرم زيت



معناها "alarm" أى حساس الزيت أو الحرارة....وآسف كان الموضوع إتعمل بسرعة من وقت بعيد....والكلام كان منقول من شيتات عندى​


----------



## theprince3121 (28 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك ملف رائع


----------



## جرجس صابر (30 يونيو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم مجهود رائع


----------



## tik_storge (20 يوليو 2013)

رحمه الله والديك


----------



## عادل 1980 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

لا إله إلا الله.....محمد رسول الله


----------



## eng haytham (20 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر لك على نشره​
​


----------



## غسان التكريتي (26 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وفقك الله لما هو خير


----------



## muhammadirfan (20 نوفمبر 2014)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## عادل 1980 (18 أغسطس 2015)

لا إله إلا الله...محمداً رسول الله


----------



## Alsenery (23 أغسطس 2015)

:77:*مشكوووور ونتمنى لك التوفيق:75:*


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (23 أغسطس 2015)

لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaer11 (8 نوفمبر 2018)

شكرا على الفائدة


----------



## المحجوب توتي (13 يناير 2019)

شكرا لك


----------

